# Day 1: hrth!



## Sinkhead (Dec 1, 2007)

Every day leading up the Christmas, there will be a new item unveiled in the advent calendar each day! These could be fads, flashcarts, modchips, maybe even members, and you can vote on them to help your favourite item triumph over the others. To start us off, we have a true legend.

Through the miracle of testing, on April 11th 2006, at 12:16 PM, hrth was born.







And thanks loads to Costello for making this a reality!


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 1, 2007)

This for the one.


----------



## Opium (Dec 1, 2007)

hrth for breakfast, lunch and tea.


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 1, 2007)

Meh, not bad

I like this calendar idea though!


----------



## dice (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(ediblebird @ Dec 17 2006 said:


> in the begining, kristianity77 created the heavens and the hrth



My life would be nothing without hrth


----------



## test84 (Dec 1, 2007)

hrth me.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 1, 2007)

Aye, no objections here


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 1, 2007)

Great idea, sink!

..and HRTH!


----------



## ackers (Dec 1, 2007)

Ummm what's hrth?


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(lewislite @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> Ummm what's hrth?


WHAT IS THIS BLASPHEMY I AM HEARING?

Click the image at the top  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Sam


----------



## bobrules (Dec 1, 2007)

hrth you all


----------



## moozxy (Dec 1, 2007)

Great idea!


----------



## hankchill (Dec 1, 2007)

gggoooooOOOOOOOO HRTH!


----------



## Jax (Dec 1, 2007)

I hrth hrth!


----------



## HelloKitty (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(lewislite @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> Ummm what's hrth?



You don't know??!?


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 1, 2007)

...and the Lord said, let there be hrth.


----------



## Rayder (Dec 1, 2007)

Heaven and hrth.


----------



## jgu1994 (Dec 1, 2007)

Have a hrth day plox!


----------



## HBK (Dec 1, 2007)

Not bad, but hrth is a very common fad.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 1, 2007)

hrth FTW


----------



## pasc (Dec 1, 2007)

hrth for the president !

Ah, and I forgot: nice hrth day !


----------



## Shinji (Dec 1, 2007)

special thanks to velocity for this explanation on hrth

But me thinks it needs to be updated with Dec 1st officially being hrth-day (every day is hrth day, not http://www.earthday.net/ )


----------



## shadowboy (Dec 1, 2007)

HRTH!!!

I voted FTW!
Never forget!


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 1, 2007)

Advent calendar is an awesome, awesome idea. Milk and Cookies for whoever thought of it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (because Santa can't drink when he's driving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(lewislite @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> Ummm what's hrth?



I'm quite new here... but one visit to the IRC and I fully understood.

Anyway, lurk moar and hrth. :-D


----------



## BakuFunn (Dec 1, 2007)

FTW


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 1, 2007)

worst meme ever


----------



## Shinji (Dec 1, 2007)

those who do not understand, do not like. *points to the 70 some odd votes*


----------



## ryohki (Dec 1, 2007)

HRTH!


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 1, 2007)

hrth, ftw.


----------



## Costello (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> Advent calendar is an awesome, awesome idea. Milk and Cookies for whoever thought of it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank Sinkhead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hrth!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> Advent calendar is an awesome, awesome idea. Milk and Cookies for whoever thought of it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I picked up an actual advent calendar. Every day of December I got a chocolate. Is it infantile? Sure. But it's extremely tasty too.


----------



## Jei (Dec 1, 2007)

I like it because of the emote under hrth -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It seems so happy and cheerful...


----------



## hankchill (Dec 2, 2007)

To you 90 rejects who 'Don't like it':

HOW COULD YOU!? HRTH IS TEH END ALL AND BE ALL!

BAPPY HRTHDAY TO ALL!


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Dec 2, 2007)

Rotz²!


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 2, 2007)

I regret ever having anything to do with this meme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(let it die, please :'()


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 2, 2007)

Yay for hrth!


----------



## Reduxed (Dec 2, 2007)

... whats hrth?


----------



## Law (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Reduxed @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> ... whats hrth?



hrth is exactly what it says it is.


----------



## amptor (Dec 12, 2007)

hrth is the best one, I was at someone's house and thought she said it but it was something else to do with WoW.  I know the origins of this though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Too bad people tried to copycat it so much in testing area.


----------

